# PUNO: El Esplendor de la Noche



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

xx


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

bellas imágenes, gracias por compartirlas... puno tiene un gran potencial.. necesita una regeneración urbana


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bellas fotos n.n

Me gusto la foto con el lago, se nota que la ciudad tiene potencia paisajistico.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos nocturnas!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Bonitas vistas, me gusta el perfil del pumita oteando la ciudad.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Fotasos, thanksa gpaulkay:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Nunca hubiera imaginado que Puno se pudiera ver así de noche, muy hermosa vista, el lago y sus cerros rodeándola le dan una bellísimo entorno, esta belleza tiene que ser explotada, saludosssss :wave:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WOWOW KE TALES PICS ^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Hermosas fotografías GPAUL... creo que son las mejores que he visto de puno de noche...

Tiene un enorme potencial turístico esta ciudad ... Ojala se haga algo por potenciarla en los proximos años tan igual como las bellas iglesias coloniales de sus pueblos...

Felicitaciones por las fotos GPAUL


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

:applause: Gracias por compartir tus fotos.


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

xx


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Impresionantes las fotos GPAUL...

Creo que nunca miraremos a Puno de la misma manera despues de este thread y por cierto creo que debería al foro sudamericano ... latinscrapers en ciudades y rascacielos...

Por cierto mi maquina colapso con tantas fotos... un buen consejo es postear de a poco para que todos podamos disfrutar de tan buenas vistas...

Insisto son las mejores fotos de Puno nocturno que he visto en mi vida!!!


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos! lo malo es que de día solo se vería todas las paredes sin tarrajear


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Toñito19 said:


> Muy buenas fotos! lo malo es que de día solo se vería todas las paredes sin tarrajear


no pues tampoco... el hecho es que el thread es puno de noche y que las fotos son de super lujo ...espectaculares... y punto...


----------



## jjrge96 (Sep 7, 2009)

Primera vez que veo tantas fotos de Puno, las fotos estan cheveres.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

excelentes imagenes... invita a visitarla.


----------



## HombreAndino (Oct 23, 2010)

Excelentes fotos Gpaul

sobre todo la ultima, y la pileta tambien se ve magnífica


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Excelente thread y buen material gráfico de calidad. De todas me quedo con la primera de la segunda tanda.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Exelentes tus fotos, me gustan la que tomaste desde el Rest. MOJSA... HERMOSA VISTA, Haber si tienes del Jr Puno la parte de las unicas casas de antaño que quedan


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda, Puno se ve mejor de noche que de dìa, las fotos estàn muy buenas, gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

muy buenas fotos ..... creo q con una iluminacion nocturna adecuada a las iglesias se verian magnificas...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

bonito thread,
La primera tanda de fotos, era como una mezcla panoramica de rio, valpariso y juliaca, todos en una,, Puno es multifacetica.


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

JUANJOS said:


> Exelentes tus fotos, me gustan la que tomaste desde el Rest. MOJSA... HERMOSA VISTA, Haber si tienes del Jr Puno la parte de las unicas casas de antaño que quedan


Hola y gracias por pasar... bueno me has dejado una tarea y como buen estudiante esperare la lluvia si? como el tema es la noche pues sera de noche.
Saludos


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

AQPCITY said:


> bonito thread,
> La primera tanda de fotos, era como una mezcla panoramica de rio, valpariso y juliaca, todos en una,, Puno es multifacetica.


Lamento escribir dos veces pero no habia leido esto y creeme que me acabas de hacer sentir mal, no tengo nada en contra de los juliaqueños pero creo que no hay un punto de comparacion. Puno es Puno!!!


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ evita las comparaciones, en el foro hay mucha susceptibilidad. me gusta la combinación lluvia+noche el resultado son fotos excelentes(ojo q no te quito merito)


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Buenisimas fotos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos ....


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

mkografo said:


> ^^ en el foro hay mucha susceptibilidad.


Gracias lo tomare en cuenta pero bueno, para alguien que vive en estas tierras toda su vida las cuestiones historicas y culturales se hacen obvias. Y bueno no esta mal ser diferente, por ejemplo rescato el animo emprendedor para el comercio. Hay un dicho: Mientras Puno danza Juliaca avanza


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Me gusta mucho ver reflejada las luces de la ciudad en las aguas del lago Titicaca, es una magnífica vista......saludosss :wave:


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

excelente tema

sin duda buenas fotos

puno de noche


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Puno se vé mejor de noche que de día, en la noche todos los gatos son pardos.

saludos


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Mi maquina ya esta como en sus años mozos... 
Gpaul te aconsejo que no satures con tantas fotos... muchas ya no las pude ver.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Gpaul said:


>


Es la unica manera en la que puedo ver esta tanda... lo quoteo.


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

Que bueno que les guste, me disculpo por no subir las otras 20 pero estos dias estoy con algunas ocupaciones.


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

xx


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que bonito se ve Puno de noche... ojala se viera con ese encanto de día  saludos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Gpaul said:


> Que bueno que les guste, me disculpo por no subir las otras 20 pero estos dias estoy con algunas ocupaciones.


GPAUL son las mejores fotos que he visto de Puno... Y son duda el mejor thread que exista en SSC de tu ciudad

saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

nekun20 said:


> Que bonito se ve Puno de noche... ojala se viera con ese encanto de día  saludos.


Creo que ya que estamos encaminados economicamente hacia el desarrollo y que nos encontramos en un exlente momento ... Debemos de propugnar que así sea no solo Puno sino todas las ciudades del Perú...


----------



## AqPCityX (Nov 24, 2010)

conosco puno, y no es desordenada ni fea, tiene lo suyo, pero le falta algo de continuidad en edificios y/o casas, desde el mirador se ve realmente bien la ciudad, de abajo no tanto, y justamente es x la falta de continuidad de la q hable y sobre todoo x la falta de tarrajeo en todas sus construcciones
pero en general mi estadia fue agradable, y los uros ufff ni que decir realmente hermozo!!!, y creo q esta de mas decirles que vayan abrigados si algun dia se animan a vistar la ciudad


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

wow q buenas fotos, kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Gpaul said:


> De vuelta y con más imágenes, iniciare con juegos artificiales para terminar también con los mismos.
> Sin duda Puno es una ciudad fiestera la gente es de ánimo jovial y siempre dispuesta a festejar, con respecto a las
> celebraciones sin duda alguna la festividad de la virgen candelaria es lo más representativo, pero sin embargo a lo
> largo del año en la ciudad de Puno existen diferentes cruces, las cuales tienen sus respectivas fiestas con banda música,
> ...


las quoteo en esta pagina...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hermosas fotos de PUNO


----------



## zaruman (Sep 10, 2009)

Uhm caramba, quedé sorprendido por la calidad de las tomas, la verdad los amaneceres y las tardes crepusculares son los mejores momentos para disfrutar al máximo los paisajes de la ciudad de Puno.

Por lo que veo hasta te subiste a varios cerro para lograr tu objetivo... sería interesante tomas panorámicas desde lo mas alto de apus tutelares, el Cancharani y el Azoguini.

Buen trabajo Paul!!!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

en un futuro, unos buenos edificios no le caerían nada mal a esa bahía...

un lujo de fotos.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Puno merece mejores destinos...


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Puno merece mejores destinos...


Acaso no los tiene? o es que no son tan publicitados como los 
de otros departamentos turisticos, que por ganar dinero
estos pueblos llegan a cambiar todo con el unico objeto
"lucrar" y lo desnaturalizan, ejemplo: pisac}

Afortunadamente en Puno aun existen lugares autenticos, sin modificaciones para las fotitos de los turistas.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ creo q Kuntur se refiere al contrabando y la informalidad que siguen campeando en Puno, sin duda esos temas son tareas pendientes para las autoridades.


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

mkografo said:


> ^^ creo q Kuntur se refiere al contrabando y la informalidad que siguen campeando en Puno, sin duda esos temas son tareas pendientes para las autoridades.


En este tema te doy toda la razon y ademas tengan presente que el desarrollo depende de las autoridades electas,
por cierto solo buscan intereses personalisimos tal es el punto que en la ciudad no hay agua potable, muchos lugares ya sufren casi 2 meses de carencia.
Y el problema es basicamente la falta de identificacion de los servidores publicos.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Gpaul said:


> Acaso no los tiene? o es que no son tan publicitados como los
> de otros departamentos turisticos, que por ganar dinero
> estos pueblos llegan a cambiar todo con el unico objeto
> "lucrar" y lo desnaturalizan, ejemplo: pisac}
> ...


ok ok, entonces no merece mejores destinos....
:nuts:


----------



## elcharly2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gpaul said:


> Acaso no los tiene? o es que no son tan publicitados como los
> de otros departamentos turisticos, que por ganar dinero
> estos pueblos llegan a cambiar todo con el unico objeto
> "lucrar" y lo desnaturalizan, ejemplo: pisac}
> ...


No entiendo a que te refieres con eso de que llegan a cambiar todo con el unico objeto de lucrar, pues que yo recuerde la primera vez que fui a puno fuera del lago no habia nada mas que ver, al regresar me encontre con muchas cosas nuevas que ha hecho el alcalde y la ha vuelto mas atractvica con sus miradores el puma y no se que, ahora hay mas atractivos para aquellos turistas que no solo buscan ruinas y cultura antigua.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Woow fotazos quebien se ve Puno*


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

Gpaul magnificas fotos. que camara usas? me gustaN TUS FOTOS y el estilo que aplicas ^^


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ante todo

buen fotografo


---

estupendas las imagenes de puno nocturno


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

Gracias a todos


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

las fotos son hermosas! Puno tiene mucho potencial, lamentablemente de dia es otro cantar....


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

uspaorkoo said:


> las fotos son hermosas! Puno tiene mucho potencial, lamentablemente de dia es otro cantar....


Tal cual, pero estamos trabajando para mejorarlo =)


----------



## angelpablosr (May 25, 2012)

¡Que hermosas fotos, Giorgio!.
Excelente tu trabajo fotográfico. 
Fraternos saludos.


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

es q puno d noche pone! xD se ven muy xveres la fotos... visite puno y juliaca y no es por hacer comparaciones pero puno es muuuuuuuuuuchisimo mejor! es mi punto d vista


----------



## menmanuelito (Jun 7, 2012)

me gustan mucho tus fotos Gpaul. 
puno es realmente hermoso :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Hermoso Puno...en tus fotos claro, pues no conosco la ciudad personalmente....aunque tus fotos me animan bastante....

Se nota que eres fotografo profesional, tienes ojo artistico, tienes una buena camara, un buen set de lentes, tripodes, un buen software de edicion de fotos....

felicitaciones...


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Qosqo Metropoli sXXI said:


> Hermoso Puno...en tus fotos claro, pues no conosco la ciudad personalmente....aunque tus fotos me animan bastante....
> 
> Se nota que eres fotografo profesional, tienes ojo artistico, tienes una buena camara, un buen set de lentes, tripodes, un buen software de edicion de fotos....
> 
> felicitaciones...


jejeje tiene todo!!!


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

xx


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

zaruman said:


> Uhm caramba, quedé sorprendido por la calidad de las tomas, la verdad los amaneceres y las tardes crepusculares son los mejores momentos para disfrutar al máximo los paisajes de la ciudad de Puno.
> 
> Por lo que veo hasta te subiste a varios cerro para lograr tu objetivo... sería interesante tomas panorámicas desde lo mas alto de apus tutelares, el Cancharani y el Azoguini.
> 
> Buen trabajo Paul!!!


Gracias, si quieres ver más solo pon en tu buscador Giorgio Pinazo


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

A riesgo que se la piratee ALTIPLANO posteo esta fotito de mi Puno querido.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

linda foto pero es fácil sacarle la firma digital con photoshop XD!!! ja ja

felizmnete no soy chorizo ja ja ja


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Gpaul said:


> A riesgo que se la piratee ALTIPLANO posteo esta fotito de mi Puno querido.


escribes como si fuera gran cosa tomar fotos

esa toma tambien la sacaria yo...
es por eso que no pongo la firma en mis fotos

para que haria eso?
para mi ser fotografo solo es pasatiempo
es una de las formas mas faciles de ganarse dinero
pero yo no lo hago solo tomo fotos para mostrar lugares

por lo menos tengo mi propia carrera profesional
y no tengo que limosnear en otras partes
por mis fotos

para mi seguira siendo siempre
un aporte a la red 
una foto es un bien publico...

ahora si tu cobras por tus fotos seria mejor que no publiques nada en internet


----------



## Renshoo (Mar 14, 2013)

_Yo creo que es más importante dar a conocer más tu ciudad con fotos, sin importar que otros difundan las fotos, aunque tampoco esta mal dar créditos.

Pero lo importante es mostrar la ciudad y que más personas la conozcan.

Saludos :wave:_


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

Allá tu señor profesional, pudiste tener un gran aliado para mostrar
las maravillas de la ciudad pero como consideras que tomar fotos es 
cualquier cosa pues bien, me dice mucho de quien eres. Me dices 
limosnero bueno que puedo hacer es tu opinión, pensé que con el 
paso del tiempo habías leído un poco de propiedad intelectual. 
En fin... a esperar un par de años más.
Y coincido con koko_cusco es fácil borrar y piratear como ya
hemos visto, pero obviamente si quieres y valoras tu tierra,
tu ciudad y su gente pues por lo menos hay que considerar
los créditos. Renshoo claro que si!!! la idea es 
mostrar, dar a conocer sin afectar a nadie. 
Saludos.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Gpaul said:


> Allá tu señor profesional, pudiste tener un gran aliado para mostrar
> las maravillas de la ciudad pero como consideras que tomar fotos es
> cualquier cosa pues bien, me dice mucho de quien eres. Me dices
> limosnero bueno que puedo hacer es tu opinión, pensé que con el
> ...


para la proxima causa
asi como haces
no dudes en seguir recordandome cuales son tus fotos
para tratar de ya no subirlo en otras partes
porque tus quejas me aburren

en realidad si estuviera exponiendo tus fotos en la prensa
diciendo que son mios ahi recien me sentiria afectado o piratero :sly:
pero como es internet hay protocolos es cierto pero que en realidad casi todos violan, asi que seria mejor no subir imagenes a internet por tu parte no crees? cuantas personas habran utilizado tus imagenes como banners calendarios etc en todo el mundo
te expons demasiado
por mi parte lamentablemente las imagenes de puno las tengo en una carpeta guardado desde hace 5 años...por tanto a estas alturas no me acuerdo 
cuales eran tuyas...solo tengo entendido que tu eres del flickr...
yo descargue un montonn de imagenes de panoramio viajeros flickr google imagenes picasa
ahora no se cual son tuyos
pero si te satisface que no ponga tus imagenes con el logo cortado
me dices noma cuales son tuyas asi colaboro con tu peticion porque como te digo no me acuerdo cuales seran tuyas...


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

No pues , esta bien claro que si se postea una foto encontrada internet se tiene dar los creditos y mencion al creador de la foto , y no se puede editar la foto si tiene firma digital. 
El sacar fotos asi no es simplemente apretar un boton y listo es mucho mas que eso: pre produccion , produccion y post produccion en muchos casos inclusive horas para una sola foto.

Simplemente hay que reconocer el esfuerzo 

Gracias Gpaul por tus fotos


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

Ajo said:


> No pues , esta bien claro que si se postea una foto encontrada internet se tiene dar los creditos y mencion al creador de la foto , y no se puede editar la foto si tiene firma digital.
> El sacar fotos asi no es simplemente apretar un boton y listo es mucho mas que eso: pre produccion , produccion y post produccion en muchos casos inclusive horas para una sola foto.
> 
> Simplemente hay que reconocer el esfuerzo
> ...


Gracias Ajo, ojala más gente entendiera que vivimos en sociedades que se rigen por normas
y a los autores les ampara el derecho de propiedad intelectual, el mismo que se hace respetar
por medio de los operadores legales, sea indecopi o el poder judicial. 
A modo de comentario Ajo, te cuento que le "pedí" mediante mensaje privado a ALTIPLANO 
que "dice ser un gran profesional pero que ignora la ley" me diera su nombre real y dirección
para hacerle llegar una carta notarial pues las fotos que utiliza alegremente no es como el dice "no son de nadie"
Cada imagen tiene un propietario su autor, podrá existir gente que desconoce lo que el hace
pero que pasaría si se enteran? Por supuesto que a muchos les importa que mal usen las fotos
y sin autorización, se nota que no sabe valorar el trabajo profesional de un fotógrafo que por cierto
no es para decir que uno esta mendigando centavos. 

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo Ajo. 
Saludos.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Gpaul said:


> Gracias Ajo, ojala más gente entendiera que vivimos en sociedades que se rigen por normas
> y a los autores les ampara el derecho de propiedad intelectual, el mismo que se hace respetar
> por medio de los operadores legales, sea indecopi o el poder judicial.
> A modo de comentario Ajo, te cuento que le "pedí" mediante mensaje privado a ALTIPLANO
> ...


causa
sabes que ya me tienes harto con tus fotos (3 o 4por cierto)
no quiero faltarte el respeto 
porque tambien hay normas en este foro
asi que me guardo todo lo que tengo que decirte
y para culminar solo mantengo lo
dicho respecto a la facilidad de tomar fotos, cualquiera lo puede hacer
haces tanto chongo por unas cuantas fotos
ojala nunca mas me equivoque en subir fotos tuyas en este foro

-----------
pero si lo hare en ssl
porque hay tantas fotos de puno
que tengo
ni me acuerdo cual sera tuyo
porque todas tienen los mismas caracteristicas...catedral paisajes lago 
hay miles de fotos con esos lugares...

---- y con respecto a la notificacion
creo que no te gustaria ganarte un problema conmigo
si se trata de notificaciones es mi especialidad 
asi que ahorrate ese esfuerzo
y dedicate a lo tuyo, fotografo :wave:


----------

